# eth0 help

## Mrmo000

hey...does anyone know how to get eth0 working?

when i type ifconfig eth0...it says eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

when i type grep ETH1394 .conf, E100 .conf, EEPRO100....they all say not set.....i dont know what that means but i found some people talking a/b on another thread

thx for the help!

----------

## Yuusou

it means that dhcpcd can't find your ethernet card.  This is probably because you don't have the right driver for it.  Do you know what model your ethernet card is?

----------

## Mrmo000

nope....how do i check??

i have a dell latitude d600?

----------

## toyz

I think that has broadcom:

try:

```
modprobe bcm5700

modprobe b57

modprobe bcm4400

modprobe b44

ifconfig eth0

```

Hopefully you see some output.  check 'dmesg' to see which one loaded.  If nothing, then it's a different NIC or you don't have the module built.

You can also try to see what it is with "lspci" if you have it installed.  Maybe throw the install CD in and see what it detects or run lspci off it just for reference.

----------

## Mrmo000

yeah...nothing worked....but it says i have a broadcom corporation netxtreme bcm5705m gigabit ethernet when i type lspci

btw....i chose broadcom 4400 etherenet support (experimental) and Broadcom NetXtremeII support...none worked  :Sad: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem.

----------

## Yuusou

try going to Dell's website and searching for the driver.  If that doesn't work, try going on Google and searching for the driver there.  After that, download the driver onto a floppy or USB stick and then unpack it manually.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Mrmo000,

Boot the liveCd and issue the lspci command.

In the output you should see a line containing the word Ethernet (you may have more than one)

Post all the lines that mention Ethernet *exactly* as they appear in the lspci output.

From that, we can identify the kernel module you need. If you have Gigabit Ethernet and you used Genkernel, it will not have built your network card driver. It can be fixed, when we know which one you need.

----------

## indobreakz

Hi, I wasn't sure whether to start a new thread but I am having the same problem as Mrmo000. I installed the genkerenel as well. I took your advice from the previous message and booted up the Live Cd and typing in lspci. Here is the output from I got:-

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

I apoligise for being rude here and jumping in with this but would appriciate the help very much.

Thanks,

JamesLast edited by indobreakz on Tue Oct 11, 2005 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kronan

 *indobreakz wrote:*   

> Hi, I wasn't sure whether to start a new thread but I am having the same problem as Yuusou. I installed the genkerenel as well. I took your advice from the previous message and booted up the Live Cd and typing in lspci. Here is the output from I got:-
> 
> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> 
> I apoligise for being rude here and jumping in with this but would appriciate the help very much.
> ...

 

You're going to need to recompile your kernel. 

Basically, just go back into the live CD and do the following

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

once that loads go to the device drivers section, then after that go to network support. And in the list you will see Realtek, make sure you select to have it built in. Once you do that, continue to press exit, and when it prompts to save the config, save it.

then issue the following command: make && make modules_install

then try it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

indobreakz,

Since genkernel makes almost every module know to Linus, you probably have the module you need, its just not loaded.

The module name is 8139too. Boot normally and do lsmod, see if 8139too is listed.

If not do 

```
modprobe 8139too
```

If theres no error message it worked.

Now do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

in an attempt to bring up eth0.

If that works, it can all be automated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kronan,

The sequence 

```
make && make modules_install 
```

makes the kernel, its modules then installs the modules. It does not mount /boot or attempt to install the kernel file. Both steps are required for your solution to work.

----------

## indobreakz

NeddySeagoon, followed all your instructions to the letter and got it working. Recompiled and loaded the kernel with a reconfiguration of GRUB and rebooted and now works like a dream.

A big thanks.

James

[SOLVED]

----------

## jwahl540

was there ever a solution to the original post? the BCM5705M ?? cause thats the same card im having issues with.

i installed *built-in* support in the kernel but still no go, 

starting eth0

     bringing up eth0

          dchp

               eth0 does not exist

help please  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jwahl540,

I'm not sure which module you need for that card the bnx2 or tg3.

----------

## jwahl540

 :Very Happy:  sweet!!! it was the broadcom tigon3 suport option!   :Wink: 

so, i would say this thread should be [solved]   :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## jussen

hi there,

we have a "presission m60" and "latitude d600" both with 'Broadcom BCM5705M Gigabit NetXtreme'

the LiveCD dedicates the card.

```
Ethernet Controller: Broadcom.Cooperated NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01))
```

on our system ifconfig only talks about "lo"

after reading this posting we build the "tg3" in kernel, nothing happend ... same result. we try to modprobe the tg3 after compiling kernel again ... this time as a module. 

```
LD drivers/net/built-in.o

CC [M] drivers/net/tg3.o

..............

.........

MODPOST

LD [M] drivers/net/tg3.ko
```

i got this failure:

```
modprobe tg3

FATAL: Module tg3 not found.
```

i don't have a idea how to get the eth0 working. dmesg tells about nothing ....

hopefully any other ideas left =)

MfG

jussen

PS: kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

sry

----------

